# Beg for Manuals - Craftsman Trac 5/23 - 536884810



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Craftsman Trac Drive 5/23 - 536884810 - with non-standard 5.5HP Engine

Hello, I am looking for any available manuals please. 
Owner's / Service / Original 5HP Engine


I Just picked this up tonight for almost zero cost! 
I have no idea what the engine is (yet) - it's a custom upgrade. 

The previous owner is a serious mechanic. His 3 car garage is just one giant workshop. He wanted this snowblower out of the way so that he can focus on other projects. 

I, on the other hand, am pretty much a total newbie with lots of learning to do. I am doing this more as a hobby and as a challenge.

He also gave me the original 5HP engine. 

That might be fun to play with. There's no need to worry about messing that one up.... it's not on the machine and I assume the replacement 5.5HP engine should be an improvement anyway.

When I asked why he changed the engine, he said the original seemed a little weak and tired... so he decided to rebuild it. However, it was frustrating for him trying to hunt down and find obsolete parts. Although he admits he didn't look too hard. I guess time is money for him. So he decided to order a 5.5HP engine from ebay and just drop it in. 

Pictures and more info to follow when I get this into daylight.

Oh yes... It's a strange coincidence... two hours earlier in the day I sold my Craftsman 4/20 Trac Drive which had been sitting idle in my garage for several years. After a carburetor ultrasound clean (2 days ago), it started first time and ran smoothly. I stumbled into this bigger 5/23 machine while researching how to sell my 4/20.

Added one quick photo. The chute is loose because I had to take it off to squeeze this guy into my Subaru Forester. Managed it somehow!!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Is the 5hp engine he gave you a twin shaft and was the replacement one also ??

There is some info here: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...0-5hp-23-width-craftsman-ii-trac-drive-2.html

And here would be a manual for the 5hp engine: http://www.tecumsehpower.com/CustomerService/BSI.pdf

Maybe you can post a few more photos of the engine that's on there now ??


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

First thing I notice is that the tracks are really stiff. Impossible to push forward, barely possible to drag backwards. I noticed on the other thread that this is a fairly common issue. This machine has been sitting unused since 2006 apparently... so it needs some TLC. If I get the engine started, I am going to resist the temptation to push the drive lever until I can get these tracks moving past 9 years of rust. The previous owner said that it never really rolled very easily by hand. He said he switched out the friction wheel and he gave me another spare too. I'm guessing the previous wheel wore out partly because of this issue. Right now those tracks are close to being seized.

More info and pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Hankfard (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote "I am going to resist the temptation to push the drive lever until I can get these tracks moving past 9 years of rust."

Excellent decision! You will fry the rubber friction drive wheel if you do otherwise, and risk serious damage to the aluminum drive plate. This machine is notorious for building up rust in the plastic hubs where the main axle/drive shaft supports the track assemblies. The track assembly sprockets can be near impossible to get off the main shaft too. Some folks are successful; in my case I had to cut the main axle shaft in two with a hacksaw to remove it. It was only after 48 hours of derusting the two sprockets and shaft halves with sodium carbonate and electrolysis that I was finally able to salvage the sprockets (Evaporust would work too). Of course I had to buy a new main shaft, but it was worth it after the effort I put in.

This unit is working correctly when you can push it forward and backward (engine off) with one hand and not suffer a hernia. It's not as easy as a wheeled machine, but you will know when it's right. 

PS- If you ever do find a manual you are a better man than I am. I was able to print exploded parts diagrams from Sears Direct Parts for this machine which did the job for me.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

User Manual..

From looking at exploded diagrams, the 536884810 and 536884811 look very similar and almost identical. 

So I am thinking that this manual is probably good enough for both models.

536884811 CRAFTSMAN CRAFTSMAN 23" SNOW THROWER Manual | Sears PartsDirect

They share many similar parts. A few are different but the general look and feel of the machines look the same.
As an example.. the auger worms gears are different part numbers and different prices.
But when you google search those numbers, one is a replacement for the other. 

Caveat Emptor: Use the manual for basic general descriptions but not for ordering parts. 
To do the latter go to a parts supplier and use the exploded diagrams there.

For example:
Craftsman 536884810 Parts List and Diagram : eReplacementParts.com


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

I wanted this "manuals only" thread to be easy to find for someone looking for manuals and not pollute it with off-topic rebuild and repair info.... that may end up being a LONG thread.

Instead of posting more stuff into this thread I've moved all the TRAC rebuild and engine repair info over here...

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...n-trac-1987-5-23-536884810-5-5hp-honda-c.html


----------



## Hankfard (Feb 17, 2014)

Stuart,

I have compared the manual you found for a 536.884811 with the actual 536.884810 machines that we both have. 

My conclusion is that the 536.884811 has minor cosmetic differences from the 536.884810. The 811 appears to have a different shroud for the drive belt area that includes small wings over the Trac treads.

Mechanically, the 811 has no reverse gates on the speed lever, so it's only 6 speeds forward. This suggests that the hex drive shaft that the rubber friction drive wheel slides upon may have different limit pins installed on it. But overall, I would be comfortable to use the 536.884811 manual for repairs on the 536.884810 model. Old part numbers will probably point to the same superseded new part numbers when you do a search.

Hankfard


----------

